# Help!



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

*Home Now Found *


----------



## EmilyMarie (Aug 25, 2009)

It's best to try to put an ad in the paper, on Craiglist, or any other advertising sites/sources.

You could also try to give the cat to your local Humane Society. They will make sure to give the cat a proper, loving home.


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2009)

Hi! Please don't advertise a cat on craiglist or anywhere on the internet. Sick people cull ads (especially on craigslist) for "free pets" and use them for torture and abuse.

If you MUST rehome a pet (isn't there any other way to keep him?) take him/her to a shelter or rescue group where they do a back round check and charge an adoption fee. Most sickos won't pay for an animal since they can get them for free on craigslist and other websites.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Craigslist is, I understand, in the USA. The OP is in the UK


----------



## Truman (Mar 17, 2009)

I would suggest you put your cat on the waiting lists of all the rescues in your area. See link below for details:

Cats for Adoption from Cat Rescue Centres across the UK, on Cat Chat

As Whitetoes says, please do not put on Free ads or other such internet sites.


----------



## EmilyMarie (Aug 25, 2009)

oops! I have never been on Craiglist myself, but have heard of people finding great homes for their pets there.
But I did my research and found that free advertising sites for pets are bad.

Forget that advice! :wink5:


----------



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

Hi Hunni, did you find a home for your cat??


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Thanks. Yes, he has got himself a nice home, with a forum member, well, he'll be moving next week. I am sorry to see him leave, and have put off homing him since November last year but he clearly isn't happy here and I no longer think it's fair on him. Thank you for asking about him x


----------

